# Post Pcitures of your 240sx here



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

Hi, I'm a new member of this forum, I was just wondering what everyone's 240sx looked like, so post some pics!!. I will post mine later when i get home


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

http://communities.msn.com/grantswebpage/mycar.msnw?

that would be my car.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

what's happenin grant. you already know what mine looks like, so i'll just toss a couple up for the others. 

looks like i have a new board to rule over. complete domination is oh so sweet


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

ahhh, yes it is....

we are the kings of the 240sx forum


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

sup!
here is mine. sorry for the small pict.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

ok ok, you got me! but come on, it looks almost the same right guys?!


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

nope dont see a difference at all!. i like your ram air induction mod on the drivers side!!  

here's mine..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

yeah, it was hot out a few days back. I figured a little cool air would help out, so I just swerved into a parked car and opened up the side there, lets the cool air right in. Nice power increase, also a bit a weight reduction to, cuz there is no longer that pesky corner lamp.....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Mine's in my sig


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

sweet, we have the same tires Ace! What size are you running?


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

sorry for the size of the engine pic. It should load quick, I lowered the res. on it


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

BadMoJo said:


> *sweet, we have the same tires Ace! What size are you running? *


215/45/R17


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

chimp, you have a very clean engine bay, and one of the cleanset S13s I have seen. How many miles are on your car?


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

92k miles.. I bought it from the original owner.. He was a tight ass accountant in atlanta. It has really nice non-faded paint, but tere are a lot of little small dings on the rear quarter panel, looks like hail damage. black always covers it in pictures.  Thanks for the compliments though


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

My ride


http://nismonate.tripod.com/cgi-bin/Index.htm


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Nismo Nate, Like your car. From the paint, rims, no spoiler but very agressive front, very clean. What year is it when Nissan used the agressive lights for the 240 SX?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks Mervic, 

The headlights and front were produced from 1997-98.

Mine is a 97


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Nice car, what other mods do you have? Who's white S14 is in the background?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks S15dude,

it's a 97 240sx se 5spd, sunroof, no lsd, no ABS.
Mods:
Apexi Gt Spec Exhaust 3.74in cat back
Apexi Super Intake powder coated white
Apexi Carbon Fiber front Strut bar.
Apexi T-max 8-way stiffness Adj. shocks
Apexi Super AFC
Apexi Multichecker
Eibach Prokit springs 1.8 drop
Nology wires
Various Engine parts powder coated white
Powder coated and polished valve cover
Z32 300zx turbo brake calipers in front
Power stop cross drilled rotors
Goodridge stainless steal brake lines
17x8.5 Front Racing hart Tracer rims w/ Nitto NT 555 235/45/17
17x9.5 Rear Racing Hart Tracer rims w/ Bridgestone RE730 255/40/17

The white S14 in the back is my mom's 95 auto, (The car I Learned to drive on) she got it in late 94. It has about 155k on it still going strong.  

And behind that (I dunno if you can see it in the pics) is our 2000 X-terra


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Grant said:


> *Hi, I'm a new member of this forum, I was just wondering what everyone's 240sx looked like, so post some pics!!. I will post mine later when i get home *



Hey grant, nice ride. I noticed your taillights are from the MCS14 (97-98) If so, how hard was the installation? Does it directly fit in or did you do any modifications?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

im jelous nismo nate. Very nice ride. I was wondering how much of a difference that Apex Super AFC makes? What exactly does it do?


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Hey nismo nate, you must get some nice track times with those 255's in the back. What exactly does the apex mutlichecker do? Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

I'll answer S15dude 1st b/ it will help with Tuning's Q.

The Apexi Multichecker was made for Nissan's only, b/ Nissan in Japan gladly gave out there engine management computer code to all tuners, So Apexi made this little thing called the Multichecker.

It reads signals directly from the ECU and gives read outs of:
Speed in KPH, HP in PS, TQ in grams or something (I dunno the Japanese Equivalent) Airflow, Injector pulse duty, Rpm's, hmm I might be missing some other things. I'll look at it next time I drive. I usually leave it on HP, It reads current and peak. Ooo just remembered it read Tire Calculations for something, like I said I leave it on HP. 

The tires make it a really good Freeway car, (besides that damn 117 limiter) I would not recommend getting this wide for any one that like to drive the "backroads" frequently, i find it just not a good set up



Tuning Thanks,

The AFC is really cool, What is dose is manipulates the signals that tell your ECU how much fuel to give to the engine, So what you can do with it is make you fuel mixture lean or rich, therefore adding more more HP or making your engine run better if it is lacking the fuel it needs for your mods on the car. When I first installed it I had it set up pretty high and gained about 15-20 HP at least that was the readout on the Multichecker. I noticed that my exhaust smelled really rich, so I completely stopped using it, plus I didn't want to stress my injectors, and I don't think my car is modded highly enough to really need the extra fuel, It also has many other read outs similar to the Multichecker, Airflow, Rpm's, Throttle, and some others. I leave mine on Throttle and RPM, It also display's the peak. It's nice to look back after a "run" to see if you floored it and how high in the red you got, I also think the Digital RPM readout is more accurate than the Analog on the stock tac.

 Thanks for the compliments and Q's fella's 

- Nate


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

thanks Nismo N. for clearing that up for me. while using the Super AFC, im guessing to compansate for the extra fuel, you would need to induce more air to balance out the ratio. Either Turbo or supercharging i guess. so basically i should wait until i have a turbo kit (or any other air-inducing element)to fully utilize the product?


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

TuningSPLxS14 said:


> *thanks Nismo N. for clearing that up for me. while using the Super AFC, im guessing to compansate for the extra fuel, you would need to induce more air to balance out the ratio. Either Turbo or supercharging i guess. so basically i should wait until i have a turbo kit (or any other air-inducing element)to fully utilize the product? *


The AFC is not to be used as your only Fuel adjustment mechanism when adding a turbo. The AFC is used to make fine tuning adjustment in you fuel curve. Adding fuel where you need it, and taking it away when you don't. It works in conjunction with your stock ECU's fuel map


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

thanks sykikchimp. youve changed my whole perspective on the product. Other than that, im fully aware that the AFC alone isnt the only thing used for fuel mangagement in a turbo system. u use it in conjunction with bigger injectors, less restrictive fuel pump and FMU etc. 

but thanks dudes for all the info. these forums are tight


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Nismo Nate said:


> *
> It reads signals directly from the ECU and gives read outs of:
> Speed in KPH, HP in PS, TQ in grams or something (I dunno the Japanese Equivalent) Airflow, Injector pulse duty, Rpm's, hmm I might be missing some other things.
> 
> ...


Does it read out the HP a the crank, cuz that would be sweet, and I'm goin turbo KA this summer, I wanted to get 255's for the back, why are you not happy with them?

Thanks for answering all my questions, I know how it is when you are bombarded for info from people.

Rory


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

S15dude said:


> *
> 
> Does it read out the HP a the crank, cuz that would be sweet, and I'm goin turbo KA this summer, I wanted to get 255's for the back, why are you not happy with them?
> 
> ...


I believe it is from the crank, maybe someone can clear it up? It read from the ECU so I'm not sure where the ECU readout comes from.

Well if you are going to turbo 255 would be fine, however 9.5 wide i feel it just to wide for example "going downhill at 60 mph in a 30 mph and 25 mph turns" I found that it is a lot harder to recover from a "drift" with my basic bolt ons and big tread, It's as if (I've tried to explain this before) Since there is a wider area of tread when it dose get loose it's like it acts as a if flat piece of paper and kinda hops, plus i have no LSD. BAH!!  all I can say is when it goes it goes and is hard to recover for lack there of power and LSD. Hope that clears it up.

If i were to get new rims now i wouldn't get more than 8 in front and 9 in the rear.

- Nate


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!! I can't wait to get a 240 next year. I really want to get a 97-98 but I can't find anything lower than $10,000 so, just a little out of my price range. Anyway, I'm thinking of picking up a good S14 240 with higher miles then putting in a silvia DET motor. Any other suggestions on what I should do right off the bat?

BTW Nismo, LOVE your car!!!!


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Post Pcitures of your 240sx here*



TuningSPLxS14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Hey grant, nice ride. I noticed your taillights are from the MCS14 (97-98) If so, how hard was the installation? Does it directly fit in or did you do any modifications? *


Thanks! They are a direct bolt in. no problems at all. just remember to used some good sealant so water doesnt leak into the tailights. 

Nismo Nate, That's an awesome car u got there, I LOVE the rims.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

I tend to fish tail a lot, thus, I really can't drift at all. Also the 255's provide a lot of grip for the rear, not ideal esp whn you want to throw the back end out.


----------

